# كيف تعرفى أنك لا تنفعين زوجة؟!!!!!



## + بريسكلا + (24 مايو 2009)

*هل قال لكي زوجك يوماً انك لا تنفعين زوجة؟*​ 
*>> كيف تعرفي انك لا تنفعي زوجة>>*
*




*
*إليك بعض الملاحظات*
*التي اذا توفرت فيكي فإنك فعلاً لا تنفعين زوجةً ابداً :-*​ 
*1 - إذا دخل زوجك البيت ولم تتركي كل شيء في يدك وتذهبى لإستقباله والإبتسامة في وجهك ومواساته بعد تعب وعناء يوم عمل *
*إذاً فانت لا تنفعين زوجة *
*( اذا احتاج الزوج لمن ينسيه تعب العمل ومشاغله خارج المنزل*
*ولم يجدك تهتمين لذلك إذا ما فائدتك كزوجة )*
*



*
*2- إذا كان زوجك لا يأكل من طبخ يدك*
*ويذهب ويشتري الأكل من المطعم *
*ولا يغسل ملابسه إلا عامل المغسلة*
*إذا أنت لا تنفعين زوجة*
*(إذا كان لا يهتم بنظافة زوجك إلا عامل المغسلة *
*ولا يأكل من يديك بل من يدي عامل المطعم*
*بالرغم من أن عامل المطعم)*
*إذاً ما فائدتك كزوجة*
*



*
*3- اذا غضب زوجك ورددتى عليه الكلمة*
*بعشر كلمات ورفعتي صوتك عليه *
*إذا لا تنفعين زوجة*
*



*
*( الزوج يتحمل ضغوط الحياة ومصاريفها *
*وهموم إعاشة الزوجة ورعايتها *
*وتولي شؤون البيت ورأسه مليء بالمشاغل والضغوط *
*والهموم ويعيش في مجتمع قاسي لا يرحم*
*فمن الطبيعي أن يكون عصبي*
*وينبغي للزوجة أن تهدأه و تصبر عليه*
*إلى أن يهدأ أو تسمعه كلام جميل إذا غضب*
*وتكون حنونه معه لتنسيه كل معاناته ومشاكله *
*حتى تكون فعلاً زوجة ,,, *
*ولكن إذا لم تصبري عليه حتى يهدأ فما فائدتك كزوجة )*
*



*
*4- اذا جلست مع زوجك ورائحتك كريهه *
*أو لباسك غير نظيف وغير أنيق *
*إذاً لا تنفعين زوجة *
*( الزوجة لابد أن تكون بكامل زينتها وأناقتها عند زوجها*
*ولكن إذا كنتي لا تتزينين ولا تتعطرين وتتنظفين *
*إلا عند العزائم والمناسبات فما فائدتك كزوجة )*​ 
*5- إذا أفشيتي أسرار بيتك لأمك أو لأختك أو لصديقاتك *​ 
*إذاً فأنت لا تنفعين زوجة*
*



*
*(الزوجة تكون بئر لأسرار الزوج ولا تفضح أسرار بيتها*
*وتظهرها للناس سواء كانت مشاكل أو أمور تخص الزوج*
*فلو أظهرتها للناس )*
*إذاً فأنت لا تنفعين زوجة*
*



*
*6- إذا حرضت زوجك على أهله ولم تعينيه في بر أهله*
*إذا فأنت لا تنفعين زوجة *
*( الزوجة لا بد أن تصل أهل زوجها*
*وتعين زوجها على بر أهله وتعينه على أي شيء*
*فيه طاعة لأمة أو لأبيه أو وصل لرحمه*
*فإذا لم تعينيه على الطاعة فما فائدتك كزوجة)*​ 



​ 
*7- إذا لم تشجعى زوجك*
*على الاستيقاظ يوم الاجازة مبكرا والذهاب للكنيسة *
*وتطلبي منه ترك الاشياء الغير لائقة وتعينيه على التوبة *​ 
*إذاً فأنت لا تنفعين زوجة*
*( الزوجة لا بد أن تعين زوجها على طاعة الله*
*فلو لم تعيني زوجك على طاعة الله*
*وتعينيه على التوبة فما فائدتك كزوجة )*
*



*
*8- إذا تكلم زوجك فاجعلي تركيزك وانتباهك كله معه*
*فلو تكلم وأنت لاهيه في شيء من الأشياء مثل الكمبيوتر*
*أو التلفزيون ولم تعطيه أي اهتمام أو انتباه *
*إذاً فأنت لا تنفعين زوجة*
*( الزوجة لا بد أن تشعر زوجها بأهميته*
*وتشعر زوجها أنها تهتم لكلامه*
*فلو لم يحس الزوج بأنكي مهتمه له فما فائدتك كزوجة*​


----------



## sony_33 (24 مايو 2009)

> إذاً فأنت لا تنفعين زوجة
> ( الزوجة لا بد أن تشعر زوجها بأهميته
> وتشعر زوجها أنها تهتم لكلامه
> فلو لم يحس الزوج بأنكي مهتمه له فما فائدتك كزوجة


 هو انتم بتعملو حاجة غير الاشياء دى
هههههههههههههههه
  تسلم  ايدك​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (24 مايو 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> هو انتم بتعملو حاجة غير الاشياء دى
> هههههههههههههههه
> تسلم  ايدك​



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
يا ساتر يا رب 
مين معقدك فى حياتك انت؟
ميرسى لمرورك سووووونى
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## ponponayah (24 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى مالك انهاردة يا بريسكلا مسكاهم كدا لية 
بس برضو عسل هما مش قادرين يفهمو اننا ملايكة يا اوختى 
ميرس يا قمر على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## Ayrin (24 مايو 2009)

حلو الموضوع بس رحت فيها 

يا ريتني ما قلته لزوجي ههههههههههه 

يسلموا كثير على الموضوع ربنا يحميكي​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (24 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انتى مالك انهاردة يا بريسكلا مسكاهم كدا لية
> بس برضو عسل هما مش قادرين يفهمو اننا ملايكة يا اوختى
> ميرس يا قمر على الموضوع الجميل



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا ملايكة يا بونبونتى
نورتى يا قمرة​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (24 مايو 2009)

ayrin قال:


> حلو الموضوع بس رحت فيها
> 
> يا ريتني ما قلته لزوجي ههههههههههه
> 
> يسلموا كثير على الموضوع ربنا يحميكي​



*هههههههههههههههههههه
انتى ورتيه لزوجك كمان
ده كان ليكى لوحدك
يالا حصل خير
نورتى الموضوع يا قمرة​*


----------



## mero_engel (24 مايو 2009)

*جايه معاهم انتي*
*بس معاكي حق فعلا*
*ميرسي ياقمر *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## lovely dove (24 مايو 2009)

هههههههههه
ياعيني يابريس معلومات في الصميم 
بس كده هيشوفو نفسهم علينا :hlp:ده احنا غلابة وطيبيين
مرسي ياعسل علي الموضوع 
يسوع يباركك
​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (24 مايو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *جايه معاهم انتي*
> *بس معاكي حق فعلا*
> *ميرسي ياقمر *
> *تسلم ايدك*​



*ههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا ميروووو
نورتى يا قمرة​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (24 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> هههههههههه
> ياعيني يابريس معلومات في الصميم
> بس كده هيشوفو نفسهم علينا :hlp:ده احنا غلابة وطيبيين
> مرسي ياعسل علي الموضوع
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههه
ولا حد يقدر يا بوبا
ميرسى لمرورك حبيبتى
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## وليم تل (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا بريسكلا
على الموضوع الرائع
والذى يستحق التقييم
ودمتى بود​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (25 مايو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بريسكلا
> على الموضوع الرائع
> والذى يستحق التقييم
> ودمتى بود​


*
ميرسى كتير وليم
نورت الموضوع
ميرسى لتقييمك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 مايو 2009)

*موضوع مهم فعلا ياقمر 
معاكى حق
تسلم ايدك بس هاتيلهم موضوع ينفع الشباب وازاى يعرف انه مينفعش زوج ههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا بريسكلا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع بريسكلا ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (26 مايو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *موضوع مهم فعلا ياقمر
> معاكى حق
> تسلم ايدك بس هاتيلهم موضوع ينفع الشباب وازاى يعرف انه مينفعش زوج ههههههههههههه*



*ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى كوكى
عينيا حاضر بس كده
ميرسى لمرورك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (26 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا بريسكلا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*ميرسى لمرورك كليموووو
نورت الموضوع 
ربنايباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (26 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع بريسكلا ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*
ميرسى يا مااااااااان
نورت الموضوع
ربنايباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2009)

بريسكلا
 
لن ادخل في العنصرية بتاعة

الرجل والمراءة.

موضوع مهضوم من عضوة مهضومة 
 
سلام المسيح


----------



## rana1981 (28 مايو 2009)

*شو حلو موضوعك يا قمر  
الرب يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> بريسكلا
> 
> لن ادخل في العنصرية بتاعة
> 
> ...


*
ميرسى كليمووووووووو
نورت الموضوع بمرورك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 مايو 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *شو حلو موضوعك يا قمر
> الرب يفرح قلبك*​



*ميرسى رنو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع جمييل
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*ميرسى سندريلا
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## assyrian girl (29 مايو 2009)

thank you so much 
God bless you


----------



## + بريسكلا + (29 مايو 2009)

assyrian girl قال:


> thank you so much
> god bless you


*
ميرسى لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------

